# Mechanical Room Ratings B use, VB construction



## Hyrax4978 (Aug 26, 2019)

I have a renovation to a commercial building of type 5B construction that is just about wrapping up. The local building official said he "thought" the mechanical room had to be rated. I don't see anywhere that it says that. checked with the mechanical engineer also and he agreed that he didn't see anyplace it would need to be rated in the code.  When we asked the B.O. for a code section and he didn't have one the building official asked for a letter signed and stamped that stating the mechanical room definitely does not need to be rated. We have a 10 ton, electric air handler so there is no combustion in the mechanical room. 

Am i missing something. I don't see anyplace in the code to trigger rating the room. Anyone else out there find a place to require the mechanical room to be rated with this type of equipment in there. 
CT 2018 which is based on the IBC 2015.

Thank you!


----------



## cda (Aug 26, 2019)

And not part/ attached  to a rated corridor ??

Does the building have a fire sprinkler system?

My thinking would be no,,,,, and all that a/c info is shown on the plans???


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Aug 26, 2019)

The mechanical room is not attached to any rated corridors. its on the side of the building to allow for fresh air. It is surrounded on three sides by offices and a short non rated corridor. None of the duct work penetrates this tenant space.


----------



## steveray (Aug 26, 2019)

Incidental use would be the only thing.....Sprinklers would typically make it go away...

Furnace room where any piece of equipment is over 400,000 Btu per
hour input
1 hour or provide automatic sprinkler system

Rooms with boilers where the largest piece of equipment is over 15 psi and 10 horsepower
1 hour or provide automatic sprinkler system

Refrigerant machinery room 1 hour or provide automatic sprinkler system

Tell the BO there already is such paperwork...It's called the approved plans.....


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you Steveray, I checked the incidental uses early in design. Don't trigger the rating there. 

I agree, its like the B.O. wants something that isn't required, but since its not required and we don't want to do it, he says he feels it "should be" and if we don't want to we need to certify against it. so when he said that it made me question if i missed something else. PIA!


----------



## steveray (Aug 26, 2019)

Sounds like he is an idiot just looking for a CYA instead of doing his job.....No offense, because I know you are a designer, but letting a designer "self certify" is at best, dumb, and probably illegal for the BO to do....

If that is the case we can save a lot of money on plans and BO salary if you just write a letter that you are going to build it to code, and then a letter that you did...


----------



## cda (Aug 26, 2019)

Dear Sir,

Contrary to popular belief the Code does not require, what the code does not require.

Thank you, please issue green tag.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 26, 2019)

Wonder if he is confused about potential HVAC shutdown being required for that size unit unless exceptions are met.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 26, 2019)

If he is old school the requirement for a fire separation for a " Heating Equipment Room" (UBC) however if he never looked any further in the code at the exception for 40,000 btu equipment then in his mind something is missing


----------



## classicT (Aug 26, 2019)

Not required as far as I am aware. Perhaps there may be an NEC requirement if there are panels or other electrical equipment in the room.


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Aug 30, 2019)

cda said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Contrary to popular belief the Code does not require, what the code does not require.
> 
> Thank you, please issue green tag.


CDA said it perfectly..... Great comment and i mirror the thought!!!


----------



## mark handler (Aug 30, 2019)

steveray said:


> Incidental use would be the only thing.....Sprinklers would typically make it go away...
> Furnace room where any piece of equipment is over 400,000 Btu per
> hour input
> 1 hour or provide automatic sprinkler system
> ...


*

As stated by steveray Section 509 Incidental Use*
TABLE 509- INCIDENTAL USES

Furnace rooms where *any piece of equipment *is over 400,000 Btu per. 
*Note* not combined BTU/h or all the equipment, *any piece of equipment over 400,000 Btu per*
hour input, requires a seperation.​


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 30, 2019)

steveray said:


> Sounds like he is an idiot just looking for a CYA instead of doing his job.....No offense, because I know you are a designer, but letting a designer "self certify" is at best, dumb, and probably illegal for the BO to do....
> 
> If that is the case we can save a lot of money on plans and BO salary if you just write a letter that you are going to build it to code, and then a letter that you did...



Would suggest you check with your E & O carrier before even considering this as it exceeds what the plans call for which is "compliance with codes and regulations".


----------

